# The Jet's Gym???



## Tong Po

Kind of touched on this in my last post.....not trying to double post but looking for info.  Does anyone know what happened to Benny "The Jet" Urquidez's gym a.k.a "The Jet's Gym" in North Hollywood, CA? The website is still up and running with a disconnected number.  I've driven past it and can tell that it's definetly closed and the inside looks gutted.

I've searched online, checked other forums and even emailed his myspace account (if that's really his LOL).

Any help is greatly appreciated. I'm new to the LA area and training at a great Thai gym but I've always wanted to train with The Jet.  So if anyone knows if the gym is done for good or moved to a new location I'd greatly appreciate it.

"Tiger" Tong Po


----------



## oldnovice

Tong Po said:


> Kind of touched on this in my last post.....not trying to double post but looking for info. Does anyone know what happened to Benny "The Jet" Urquidez's gym a.k.a "The Jet's Gym" in North Hollywood, CA? The website is still up and running with a disconnected number. I've driven past it and can tell that it's definetly closed and the inside looks gutted.
> 
> I've searched online, checked other forums and even emailed his myspace account (if that's really his LOL).
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated. I'm new to the LA area and training at a great Thai gym but I've always wanted to train with The Jet. So if anyone knows if the gym is done for good or moved to a new location I'd greatly appreciate it.
> 
> "Tiger" Tong Po


 
Tong Po,

You might be able to get some information from Benny's brother-in-law, William "Blinky" Rodriguez. Blinky is prominent in street-gang intervention in the L.A. area, and a web search should provide you with some contact information for him.


----------



## IcemanSK

oldnovice said:


> Tong Po,
> 
> You might be able to get some information from Benny's brother-in-law, William "Blinky" Rodriguez. Blinky is prominent in street-gang intervention in the L.A. area, and a web search should provide you with some contact information for him.


 
To give a bit more info, Tong Po. This is the gym that Benny's late sister Lily ran with her husband, Blinky. http://boxinggyms.com/heartofchampions.htm
Lily died in January of this year, but I believe the gym is still going. You might try there.


----------



## donald

I thought Benny Urquidez's studio was called "The Jet Center"? 

1stJohn1:9


----------



## IcemanSK

donald said:


> I thought Benny Urquidez's studio was called "The Jet Center"?
> 
> 1stJohn1:9


 
I think it is/was. But I'm not sure it's still open.


----------



## Tong Po

My understanding is that his original gym was the Jet Center. Then he closed that one and re-opened as The Jet's Gym.


----------



## IcemanSK

Tong Po said:


> My understanding is that his original gym was the Jet Center. Then he closed that one and re-opened as The Jet's Gym.


 
But, is it open? His website doesn't seem to suggest that. I hope it still is, tho.


----------



## Tong Po

IcemanSK said:


> But, is it open? His website doesn't seem to suggest that. I hope it still is, tho.



It's not open at the location listed on the website....I drove by there and it looked gutted. I'm trying to find out if there is a new location somewhere but I'm not having any luck yet.


----------



## IcemanSK

Tong Po said:


> It's not open at the location listed on the website....I drove by there and it looked gutted. I'm trying to find out if there is a new location somewhere but I'm not having any luck yet.


 
Did you try Heart of Champoin's Gym, yet? They may be able to help you.


----------



## frankwasthere

the jet center closed cause of earthquake and the jets gym in north hollywood had to close its doors ------ they are making huge loft.storefronts....

the jet gym will be back stronger lets pray 2009 will be the year...

 you can still find benny www.bennyurquidez.com 

his   student will be mma fighter .....


----------



## IcemanSK

frankwasthere said:


> the jet center closed cause of earthquake and the jets gym in north hollywood had to close its doors ------ they are making huge loft.storefronts....
> 
> the jet gym will be back stronger lets pray 2009 will be the year...
> 
> you can still find benny www.bennyurquidez.com
> 
> his student will be mma fighter .....


 

I hope this is the case. It's been a long time & the rumors are plentiful.


----------



## kickbxr59

Just to let everyone know, and squash any rumors.......The North Hollywood location has been closed for 2 years now, to make way for a shopping mall...."The Jet" is currently looking at locations to build a new "Dojo "He is currently still very active teaching privately, and working  as a stunt coordinator in the entertainment business .......If anyone is interested,just like the other reply stated, there will be all new info updated coming soon on the new website this month. You can get the real scoop at, www.bennyurquidez.com.....I suggesst anyone who wants to , sign up free on the profile section of the site to get up to date info, and also exchange info with other students, and martial artists.......also, The Myspace page is the real deal, it just hasn't been updated for a long time, but will be this month!


----------



## Mider1985

Ive seen on the Team Karate Centers that there are Kickboxing classes by Benny The Jet. But yeah id love to see Benny the Jet have his own school again. You can learn Gene Lebell's type of grappling from people like Gokor and Erik Paulson but i dont know anyone who is certified under Benny the Jet yet there is a list of Blackbelts and Certified instructors in Benny the Jets page just no location of were they work or any website


----------



## nathanwc

Sensei Benny teaches a regular class at Team Karate Center in Woodland Hills, a suburb of Los Angeles.

You can find info here:
http://www.teamkaratecenters.com/2009/benny-urquidez-kickboxing-classes.asp


----------

